# Smuggled Smokes



## Old Sweat (26 Jun 2009)

This is a link to a column by Christina Blizzard in the Sun group of newspapers. She asserts that an amazingly high percentage of the cigarettes smoked in Canada are purchased illegally. I know that this was the case 15 years ago and the government quashed the trade by slashing the taxes. Several years later taxes were raised again. This did not solve the problem which has flourished under the high tax regime designed to deter smoking. 

http://www.torontosun.com/comment/columnists/christina_blizzard/2009/06/26/9939351-sun.html#large


----------



## Fishbone Jones (26 Jun 2009)

I just gave up on the whole thing and quit.


----------

